
Show HN: Home and Interior Design App – Seeking Testers - off_man
Greetings,<p>Currently seeking a healthy influx of testers to give honest feedback about a home&#x2F;interior design app I&#x27;m currently helping develop.<p>Please see the opt-in link below. Feel free to post feedback in this post, or shoot it to my inbox. If there&#x27;s any issues in acquiring the app, let me know.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;testing&#x2F;uk.co.homesmatch.app" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;testing&#x2F;uk.co.homesmatch.app</a><p>Thanks.
======
onuryavuz
This is what I'm getting when I click on the link:
[https://cl.ly/362p0F3A2U27/Screen%20Shot%202018-01-02%20at%2...](https://cl.ly/362p0F3A2U27/Screen%20Shot%202018-01-02%20at%2019.59.53.png)

Not sure about this but you may need to change the distribution type of your
application. Good luck!

~~~
off_man
Apologies, you were absolutely correct. Thought I'd switched to open beta
prior to posting. Let me know if there's any further trouble. ^^

------
cjsturgess
I'd love to give a hand, but I'm on iPhone. Do you have any plans of releasing
for iOS?

~~~
off_man
Unfortunate! Slightly out of my hands for the moment, but the consensus is
we'll be on iOS ASAP (within the next 2 weeks).

